# Cruzeimports.com



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been going through these posts for a while now. i have seen some stuff about L.E.D. handles, projector headlights, and other stuff. i found this website and it looks like this is where the L.E.D. handles came from. my question is has anyone ordered the angel/devil eye projector headlights or any other item from the website? i want to know if they are reliable. sry in advance if someone already posted this site and its credibility.

Cruze "Angel/Devil Eye" Xenon HID Headlights [EP-L-00013] - $489.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

TKECruze said:


> I have been going through these posts for a while now. i have seen some stuff about L.E.D. handles, projector headlights, and other stuff. i found this website and it looks like this is where the L.E.D. handles came from. my question is has anyone ordered the angel/devil eye projector headlights or any other item from the website? i want to know if they are reliable. sry in advance if someone already posted this site and its credibility.
> 
> Cruze "Angel/Devil Eye" Xenon HID Headlights [EP-L-00013] - $489.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


It's been discussed thoroughly, I'd give you the link, but I'm mobile now. A few people have gotten similar headlight housings, but most of them have ordered through eBay. As far as the quality and credibility, the general consensus is that you will have to re-wire for those types of products if you have a US Cruze. Sometimes you can get lucky and one will be plug and play, but not likely.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

So I just checked the website out and I'm not to sure about it cause they have the Chevy cruze and than they have a Chevy holden and the Chevy holden is the UK and other countrys. I would be careful cause I have order a lot of stuff and I've had to re-wire wires and do a lot of work to make the item work. Email the company and ask if it fits the US model cruze. It's a risk and its not like it won't fit your just going to have to do a lot of work to make them fit a lot. The led door handles took me over a month to get them on but it was worth it. Just a lot of screaming and swearing and I don't know anyone in the US that has those lights yet


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

haha yea i saw ur posts with those L.E.D. door handles and they discouraged me lol. I'm gonna try and order that headlights i posted in the link. hopefully they will work. ill post up pics when i actually order them. just a lil strapped on cash, just bought my car.  2012 cruze 2LT RS


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Congrats, welcome to Cruzetalk!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm glad ur doing it!!!!!! They will look great when on! If they don't fit just start looking how the factory headlights fit and compare them. If u need help message me and I'll help the best I can from south florida lol good luck!!!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

And yes welcome to cruzetalk!


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

thank you both. hopefully i can get my Cruze customized as fast as possible.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Keep us posted. I want the same set.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I was debating to order these not sure if they fit us cruzes. I'll email them and see what they say.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

OP link shows a typical retrofit that can be bought from theretrofitsource only this one is pre installed and probably made for asian cruizes. Let us know what the seller says though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah i will be emailing them today, and hoping they get back to me asap! Ill keep you guys/gals informed!


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

i emailed them yesterday and still haven't gotten a response yet. :/ I'm gonna do it again in the morning, and if not ill just call. it has a 1-800 number


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

The number hasn't work and I emailed them 2 days ago and still no respond yet :-(


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah sorry people, i couldnt get a hold of anyone at CruzeImports.com  
I emailed them about 5 times lol, and no response! Ill keep you guys updated if I find any news out or any new parts!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

IMO, just wait until a local shop starts selling these types of pieces for the cruze. Atleast you know 100% what you ordering and you know 100% there plug and play.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> IMO, just wait until a local shop starts selling these types of pieces for the cruze. Atleast you know 100% what you ordering and you know 100% there plug and play.


That's true man but I'm going to bite the bullet and buy some of them to see how they turn out. It might take a while for any local shop to sell these tail or head lights but I cant wait lol


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I've ordered through them. The customer service was great. They sent the foglights I ordered but as stated before, the fog lights didn't fit my US Cruze. I got an RMA no problem and they sent me out some fogs that do fit. They were supposted to send me a return label and its been months now and no label. I still have the fogs that don't fit. I've called and emailed with absolutely no response. I don't know if they went out of biz or what, but I wouldn't send any money or place any orders unless you get in contact with them first.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

good to kno getblended. thanks for the info. i kno now that the money i was going to spend on the lights should be spent elsewhere. really quick do u all think i should go ahead and kit an HID kit without buying a project headlight assembly? I'm just afraid that they won't fit in the projector assembly when one does come out.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I almost pulled the trigger on some HIDs in the summer but after reading a lot online, I decided against it. I am now on board with some member on here that would only do HIDs by way of a retrofit. It's safer and looks a lot better than anything else. Check this website out for a ton of information.

Daniel Stern Lighting Consultancy and Supply


----------

